# Creative Yarns in Macon, GA closing



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

This past Wednesday, knitters near and far were quite shocked and saddened to hear that one of the best yarn shops in the South would close its doors forever on August 8th. Many a snow bird and casual traveler have stopped in over the years. Our knitting circle will find a new location for our weekly meetings but we will miss the beautiful environment and yarns, and especially the friendly and helpful staff who became friends over the last ten years. Support your LYS! Online sites are stiff competition for small businesses, no matter what they offer.

http://www.creativeyarns.net


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I love the LYS in our area, I actually have 3. They are all in different directions so when I am going some place there is always a yarn shp. It is very important to support them. They always have interesting new yarn and everyone is always ready to help, Great place to spend a hour!


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

You're fortunate! We only had the one...... There are a handful in the Atlanta area but traveling such a distance is not practical on a regular basis and their offerings limited.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

There's one in my area (40 mins drive) which is fantastic! Chelsea Yarns in Colts Neck, NJ is bright and cheerful and the amount of stocked yarn will take your breadth away.


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

That pretty much describes Creative Yarns.... Count your blessings!


----------



## LanaUnique1133 (Dec 21, 2017)

Would anyone know how to get in contact with the previous owner/owner of the business?


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

Don' have a phone number but her name is Christy Ott. Store is still empty and for sale (empty). It's on Speer off of Vineville. I am sure realtor could connect you.


----------

